# ''''''2 SETS OF OLD SCHOOL RIMS 4 SALE'&#3



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

14X7 APPLIANCE RIMS 5 ON 4.75,ASKING $350 OR BEST OFFER


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

SET OF 14X7 MCLEAN RIMS UNIVERSAL 5 LUG BOLT PATERN,THE TIRES ARE NO GOOD NO RUSTBUT 1 RIM DOES HAVE SOME CURBING SEE PICT.ASKING $225 OR BEST OFFER.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 10:25 AM~9831114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too bad i don't want bolt ons but those are claen. good luck on the sale homie.
they look like my first set of wires like 12 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam those MC's are bad azz.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 11:22 AM~9831087
> *SET OF 14X7 MCLEAN RIMS UNIVERSAL 5 LUG BOLT PATERN,THE TIRES ARE NO GOOD NO RUSTBUT 1 RIM DOES HAVE SOME CURBING SEE PICT.ASKING $225 OR BEST OFFER.
> 
> 
> ...


what the lowest youll go


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jan 31 2008, 10:06 AM~9831460
> *too bad i don't want bolt ons but those are claen. good luck on the sale homie.
> they look like my first set of wires like 12 years ago :biggrin:
> *


thanks,go back in time homie, to your first love :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 31 2008, 10:30 AM~9831673
> *pm me the lowest youll go
> *


PM SENT


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

HEY WHATS UP HOMIE I SENT U A PM A LIL WHILE AGO FOR UR MCLEANS LET ME KNOW OR SEND ME A PM IF MINES IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH HOMIE THANKS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 10:25 AM~9831114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 31 2008, 12:14 PM~9832457
> *SOLD  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: SHOWED YOU SOME VALLE LOVE HOMIE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 01:00 PM~9831885
> *PM  SENT
> *


no you didnt


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

YEH I TOLD YOU $180 FOR THE MCLEANS,THERE GONE NOW.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 AM~9831065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 12:41 PM~9832706
> *YEH I TOLD YOU $180 FOR THE MCLEANS,THERE GONE NOW.
> *



YOU SNOOZE YOU LOOSE :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 11:19 AM~9831065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any flaws, any rust? what will they fit?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 dam...i would of grabbed those mcleans too....


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 31 2008, 11:14 PM~9838858
> *:0 dam...i would of grabbed those mcleans too....
> 
> *


MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER SET :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 1 2008, 10:51 AM~9840671
> *MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER SET :biggrin:
> *


 :0 PICS


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 1 2008, 10:42 AM~9841077
> *:0 PICS
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 1 2008, 12:56 AM~9838718
> *any flaws, any rust?  what will they fit?
> *


???


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

SAID MIGHT....LET ME CHANGE IT TO SOON :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 1 2008, 11:21 PM~9846745
> *SAID MIGHT....LET ME CHANGE IT  TO SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 2 2008, 01:15 AM~9847558
> *:0
> *


whats up phil want some for your house,ill let u know when i get em,


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 1 2008, 12:19 PM~9842297
> *???
> *


these appliance rims fit
gbodys 49-70 chevys cars, small gm bolt pattern.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 AM~9831065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Nice stuff and reasonable priced......I would of scooped them McCleans!!
Nice deal!!


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 5 2008, 08:49 AM~9869055
> *Nice stuff and reasonable priced......I would of scooped them McCleans!!
> Nice deal!!
> *


thanks......ttt


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

GOING TO BE TAKING THE RIMS TO LONG BEACH HIPO SWAPMEET,ALSO WILL HAVE SET OF TRU CLASSICS FOR SALE $500 :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 9 2008, 09:58 AM~9901937
> *GOING TO BE TAKING THE RIMS TO LONG BEACH HIPO SWAPMEET,ALSO WILL HAVE SET OF TRU CLASSICS FOR SALE $500 :biggrin:
> *


Lets see a pic of the classics :0


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 1 2008, 09:51 AM~9840671
> *MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER SET :biggrin:
> *


hit me up if you have other.thanks


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

pics please...........do they hold air?? any loose spokes??


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 9 2008, 12:19 PM~9902704
> *Lets see a pic of the classics :0
> *



HERE YOU GO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 9 2008, 07:19 PM~9904124
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...



what size and how much??


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

14x7 $500 plus shipping


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Can you tell me how much it will be to ship to Texas 76110? How do i need to pay?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

How much will shipping be?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 10 2008, 05:39 PM~9910986
> *How much will shipping be?
> *


pm sent


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

check your email pm sent


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 9 2008, 05:19 PM~9904124
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...



_________________ SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!! ______________________


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

2nd time they got away...


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 11 2008, 06:39 PM~9919275
> *2nd time they got away...
> *



they didnt get far but I will let the new owner brag for himself


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 11 2008, 06:31 PM~9919214
> *_________________ SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!! ______________________
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: NO MORE TRU CLASSICS :tears:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2008, 10:38 PM~9921956
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: NO MORE TRU CLASSICS  :tears:
> *


dont worry homie,ill search for another set if i dont get em u will


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 9 2008, 06:19 PM~9904124
> *HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> ...


I would like a set of these.. hope you can get one more set


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 12 2008, 08:42 AM~9923087
> *dont worry homie,ill search for another set if i dont get em u will
> *


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 AM~9831065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 18 2008, 05:13 PM~9972339
> *
> *


How much will this cost to ship to Dallas?


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh just re read and they won't fit on my 1984 van with big bolt pattern.... :tears:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Feb 21 2008, 10:12 AM~9994546
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hey I just looked at the boxes my rims are in and they don't say Appliance anywhere. These rims are from American Wire Wheel?


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 AM~9831065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


or trade for some 15 inch stock rims for a 51 fleetline


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

so are these sold or not??


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 8 2008, 12:23 AM~10118979
> *so are these sold or not??
> *


STILL HERE $300 OBO NO SHIPPING


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Come on you gota ship... :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok got your info...


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

pending sale


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

That's what I'm talking about.... :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

sold


----------



## greglherring12160 (19 d ago)

Beanerking1 said:


> too bad i don't want bolt ons but those are claen. good luck on the sale homie. they look like my first set of wires like 12 years ago :biggrin:


 I would give $150 for those McLean rims


----------



## Don_Altamirano (1 mo ago)

greglherring12160 said:


> I would give $150 for those McLean rims


15 years later...........


----------

